# Edward Bridges launch Plaque



## janny444

Hi everyone...I am a complete novice so please make allowances.

I am having an attic clear out ...in readiness for a car boot sale ...and I have come across this long-forgotten plate plaque that we acquired at the lifeboat launch.

It has inscribed Torbay Lifeboat Brixham
June 17 1975

RNLB 54-03 Edward Bridges

On the reverse of the plate 
Wellhouse Pottery
30-100

Is it of value to anyone....sentimental or otherwise....I would hate to just sell it off for a few pence if it has any sort of value for anyone.


----------



## 6639

try asking the guys on here........they are dedicated to historic lifeboats and their upkeep and well being.

neil.

http://www.facebook.com/groups/Historiclifeboats/permalink/10151515216544378/


----------



## janny444

Thank you Neil for your reply...unfortunately I don't do facebook or any social networking site.

Since posting I have emailed the RNLI so maybe I will have some positive response.


----------



## aguila wren

janny444 said:


> Hi everyone...I am a complete novice so please make allowances.
> 
> I am having an attic clear out ...in readiness for a car boot sale ...and I have come across this long-forgotten plate plaque that we acquired at the lifeboat launch.
> 
> It has inscribed Torbay Lifeboat Brixham
> June 17 1975
> 
> RNLB 54-03 Edward Bridges
> 
> On the reverse of the plate
> Wellhouse Pottery
> 30-100
> 
> Is it of value to anyone....sentimental or otherwise....I would hate to just sell it off for a few pence if it has any sort of value for anyone.




Sounds like a commemorative plate for her naming ceremony which was probably about that time.


----------

